# Lost Trash icon



## nlightened (Jun 15, 2004)

I have installed a new monitor driver on a Mac running 9.2
But now the Trash icon has disappeared from view. How can I get it back?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Look in the system folder, and in the preferences folder, and see if there's a preference for the trash. If there is, highlight it and hold down the command key and press "Y" key at same time. This is the shortcut for "put away". If there's not a trash preference, do this to the system preferences, and reboot. Tossing the preferences to anything won't hurt. Whenever you reboot the computer or the app. that you tossed the prefs for, new prefs will be made automatically. Tossing prefs will correct MOST problems you have with stuff.
Our iMac quit recognizing the cd rom and the ext. cd burner. I tossed the system prefs. and everything was fine again........
Good luck!


----------

